# Raised bowls?



## Ubermother

Are raised bowls suggested for GSDs? I'm reading conflicting information on the subject. Some say raised bowls cause bloat some say it prevents it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Stosh

My vet suggested it so I got one and it was a big hit! Stosh was picking up a mouthful of food then standing up to eat it so the elevated bowl stopped all of that. Having said that...he recently vomited after eating so be became afraid of the bowl. Guess he thought that evil bowl made him sick, so now he's eating off the floor again but I'm moving him back to the elevated feeding station.


----------



## KZoppa

i've been told its a good thing. I usually have my dogs lay down to eat but Shelby insists on standing so i'm thinking about buying an elevated set for her. And if Shasta is going to be as big as i think she is.... i think it would be a good idea for her as well.


----------



## Marissa

I have read many articles of it causing GDV (bloat) so I have never done it....not sure if these claims are really valid though?


----------



## Gib Laut

This was quite a common belief for some time. The most recent paper (2008) that I have read, which was a review of the literature, indicates the most significant cause of acute gastric dilation appears to be diet. Here is a brief excerpt:

"Acute gastric dilatation can be prevented. Undomesticated carnivores eat numerous small meals throughout the day and night, consume a wide variety of foods, and live on dietary substances compatible with their gastrointestinal tracts. Only domestication allows or forces animals to consume large meals of readily digestible carbohydrates after long intervals of fasting. Repeated once daily engorgement and the lack of bones, cartilage, scales, fur and feathers within the stomach undoubtedly
contribute to the deranged gastric motility believed to predispose to acute gastric dilatation. Dietary roughage may well be the single most important preventative that can be recommended. The roughage stimulated stomach has motility, which reduces the opportunity for fermentation. Carbohydrates and flora flow through with regularity."

In addition, the summary indicates the following:

"Sufficient knowledge is on hand to suggest the following high and low risk factors in canine gastric dilatation:
HIGH RISK LOW RISK
large breeds small breeds
greedy eaters not‐greedy eaters
once‐a‐day feeding multiple feedings daily
cereal grain, soybean diet meat and bone diet
refined diet high roughage diet
diet not varied varied diet
fermentative gastric flora less fermentative gastric flora
abnormal gastric function normal gastric function"


----------



## Zoeys mom

Don't know about the whole raised bowl thing to be honest- both of mine decided to pick their food up from the raised bowl and drop it on the floor to eat. Neither have had bloat. Both are fed twice a day on a grain free diet which has been varied while I'm settling on the perfect food. Right now we're on Orijen and like it thus far, but from what I saw as a vet tech bloat happened in all situations evenly though obviously I was looking at a small sample.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I use raised bowls. Initially cause I have dogs with mega-esophagus, but I got them for all the dogs and they do fine.

Bloat is genetic as far as I'm concerned, some type of structural weakness or missing something that allows dogs stomachs to flip. So while some things may aggravate the situation for a dog that's gonna bloat anyways, I don't think it's raised bowls.

I've just known too many people who did EVERYTHING right to prevent their dog from bloating, and the dog did anyways with death or serious surgery in the mix.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

My advise? STAY AWAY from raised food bowls. One of my dogs bloated eating from a raised bowl and I have no doubt in my mind the raised bowl was the cause. He, mind you, is an aggressive eater I noticed that while eating out of the raised bowl he inhaled a lot of air at the same time. I threw them away and bought him the break-fast bowl. He is doing GREAT now and eating a lot slower.


----------



## Ubermother

Thanks for all the info! Bowls on the floor it is!


----------



## doggiedad

why do your dogs have to lay down to eat???



KZoppa said:


> i've been told its a good thing. I usually have my dogs lay down to eat but Shelby insists on standing so i'm thinking about buying an elevated set for her. And if Shasta is going to be as big as i think she is.... i think it would be a good idea for her as well.


----------



## Toffifay

I very rarely feed dry kibble alone, but when I do, my GSD will lie down to eat. If the kibble is moistened, with water, canned or fresh meat she will eat standing up. Of course, she eats her RAW meals standing up, as well. I have thought of buying a raised feeder, but with all conflicting information, I haven't bought one.


----------



## ahazra

I'm sticking to the regular bowl for the time being..but my vet did highly recommend a raised bowl that is at the dog's knee level. I'm trying to read up as many sites and views before making up my mind though on this.


----------



## Stosh

Ok, so Stosh proved me wrong- he hates the raised bowls and won't even go near the thing. So I'm putting his food in a glass pie plate, sometimes he eats standing up if he's really hungry, if he wants to relax and enjoy the meal he eats laying down. Guess I'll donate the elevated feeding station


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I've used raised bowls since before they sold them. I had great danes many years ago and we made a raised table to set their bowls on. Then my english mastiffs used them and now my gsds (not as high). I've not had any issues with them.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I use raised bowls also. I have for years. My dogs prefer them and they don't scarf down their food. It helps my puppy from not scarfing. I have never had any problems with using a raised bowl and my vet recommended it.


----------

